# phpMyAdmin: Zugriff verweigert!



## Devl (9. August 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe mir xampp heruntergeladen, damit ich MySql Datenbanken erstellen kann.
Wenn ich jetzt allerdings PhpMyAdmin starten will kommt nur folgendes:


> *Zugriff verweigert!*
> Der Zugriff auf das angeforderte Verzeichnis ist nicht möglich. Entweder ist kein Index-Dokument vorhanden oder das Verzeichnis ist zugriffsgeschützt.
> 
> Sofern Sie dies für eine Fehlfunktion des Servers halten, informieren Sie bitte den localhost
> Apache/2.4.17 (Win32) OpenSSL/1.0.2d PHP/5.6.23



Meine Firewall ist deaktiviert und ich habe auch die Ports geändert.
Was muss ich machen, damit das funktioniert? (Ich arbeite mit Windows 10)

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen
Devl


----------



## vfl_freak (9. August 2016)

Moin,



> Entweder ist kein Index-Dokument vorhanden oder das Verzeichnis ist zugriffsgeschützt


Hast Du das denn geprüft ?? :-]

Scheint aber kein unbekanntes Phänomen zu sein :
https://www.google.de/search?q=phpm...erweigert+xampp+kein+Index-Dokument+vorhanden

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Devl (9. August 2016)

Ja, da Verzeichnis hab ich freigegeben und wegen dem Index dokument... Keine Ahnung, selbst wenn keins vorhanden wäre, wie bekomm ich das her?


----------



## vfl_freak (9. August 2016)

Devl hat gesagt.:


> selbst wenn keins vorhanden wäre, wie bekomm ich das her?


keine Ahnung, bin kein php-Experte! Vlt. duch die Installation??

Aber Goggle sollte helfen können 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## SpiceLab (9. August 2016)

Hast Du über "XAMPP Control Panel Application" (xampp-control.exe) sichergestellt, dass MySQL läuft?


----------



## Devl (9. August 2016)

Ja MySql läuft. Das gleiche kommt übrigens auch wenn ich bei MySql "Admin" drücke.

Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob der index vorhanden ist?


----------



## SpiceLab (9. August 2016)

Devl hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob der index vorhanden ist?


*index.php* ist automatisch mit der Installation vorhanden.

Einen Kontrollblick kannst Du unter dem Verzeichnispfad "xampp/phpMyAdmin/" vornehmen.

Oder einfach http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ aufrufen.


----------



## Devl (9. August 2016)

1. http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ funktioniert ja eben nicht und 2. im ordner xampp ist kein ordner namens phpmyadmin vorhanden...


----------



## SpiceLab (10. August 2016)

Devl hat gesagt.:


> im ordner xampp ist kein ordner namens phpmyadmin vorhanden...


Dann hast Du diese Komponente bei der XAMPP-Installation schlichtweg nicht ausgewählt.

http://praxistipps.s3.amazonaws.com/xampp-installieren-und-einrichten_53b6bc2e.png


----------



## Devl (10. August 2016)

Ok, dann werde ich es einfach nochmal neu installieren.

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten
Devl


----------

